# Sweetie and Peties Journal.



## Naturesgift (Oct 3, 2010)

If im right egg # 1 and #2 should hatch this week.followed by the other 2. 

They came with a budgie breeding box and began laying b4 my Tiel box came in at the pet store:blink: So as soon as the eggs all hatch I will be switching them to the better box. For reasons you all can understand. 

Im just so relieved that b.c of their nesting and brooding they upgraded there diet and are eating WAY better. Yummy fruits and veggies. They had never had anything but seeds b4 coming here. And I knew if I let them nest they would eat the new food. That is how we would get our finches on more than just seeds. 

Here is Our Sweetie. (finally let me take some good pics!!) What coloration is she?


























And old pics of Petie. 

















I will try to keep this updated!! I know I will be on the second egg #1 hatches!! Bouncing off the walls! 

Still not sure if we will hand raise any of them. If there are any issues we will of coarse. I guess it depends on what kinda parents they are. 

Mandie


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats on the eggies!

Sweetie is a normal grey, and Petie looks to be a normal grey maybe split to whiteface? 

So babies will be normal greys, maybe normal greys split to whiteface.


----------



## Naturesgift (Oct 3, 2010)

WE have a baby!!!! WOOOT! I dont want to upset them. So other than making sure they are feeding her I wont be upsetting them. THo I want to take pics sooo bad! but the lil ones safety is more important!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats!!! Babies are always so cool to watch growing up.


----------



## Naturesgift (Oct 3, 2010)

ty!! Im so excited!! I havent seen the wee one b.c Petie is WAY protective..puff up and I dont want him to hurt the baby. But I can hear the wee one.  

Just have to be sure in their adoration for the baby they remember to feed her.


----------



## HungryBird (Oct 10, 2010)

Your two cockatiels look just like my two!


----------



## Naturesgift (Oct 3, 2010)

HungryBird said:


> Your two cockatiels look just like my two!


AWW they must be cousins!!  we should set up a play date ..but that will have to wait for AWHILE

egg # 2 hatched!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*happy dance* 

THey are being awesome parents feeding and not letting me see more than a tiny glance of them.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY!!! Two down, two more to go.


----------



## Naturesgift (Oct 3, 2010)

I got Pics today!!! 

baby#1









baby#2

















Im very worried about them having splayed legs. We had put stuff on the bottom of their box to fix this but Sweetie and Petie wont have it! Any Ideas?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They look so adorable


----------



## Naturesgift (Oct 3, 2010)

ok BIg issue. one baby is getting more food then the other and is Weaker. I dont want to loose either baby. 

In my logic I want to pull the stronger baby and begin to hand raise him, giving the weaker baby a better advantage. lil baby is 1/4 the size of its sibling and they hatched about 12 hours apart. I know some smallness is to be expected but this is crazy. 

Is this a wise choice?

Mandie


----------



## Naturesgift (Oct 3, 2010)

sorry double post


----------



## Naturesgift (Oct 3, 2010)

anybody????????????


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry im no expert but there is no harm trying, if the little one is weak i would try it as you dont want to loose the baby


----------



## Naturesgift (Oct 3, 2010)

ty I just went ahead. And so far so good.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

that is good news


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I am no expert either...I think I would have done what you decided to do, it just seems like the logical thing to do...seems they really concentrated on only one of the tiels, maybe it was overwhelming to care for the both of them...How is it going now, are they feeding the tiny one?


----------



## Naturesgift (Oct 3, 2010)

All is well. OH the cuteness!!! pics are a few days old. The lil guys eyes are now open and both babies are very vocal! 

my mom has nicknamed this baby Screech... 









And this one Squawk LOL our wee one









Since Squawk regained strength we put Screech back in and they are feeding both babies now awesomely! But we will continue to make sure all goes well. 

M


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww cute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How adorable!!! Sometimes it just takes a little help from us to get them on the right track!


----------



## Naturesgift (Oct 3, 2010)

yeah they are such a hoot!!


----------



## Naturesgift (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cute, cute, and cute!!! I want to kiss them!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww bless they are adorable


----------

